# Calgary, Alberta



## 5tk

Anyone happen to live in Calgary as well? I'm hoping to meet some people in the area that can understand and relate to what I am going through.

I was just looking for some support, and I happened to find these forums online. And seeing that others go through what I am going through is really helpful so far.


----------



## _AJ_

we got an edmonton group. its close, but maybe not closse enough eh


----------



## saillias

Just posting here to affirm that I am another Calgary person. Maybe if there's a couple people, a third will pop in and so on and we can get something started


----------



## estelle85

Hey, I'm in Calgary~


----------



## apache

I'm in Calgary, just joined yesterday.


----------



## 5tk

Maybe we should try a meetup sometime, even though I am not too sure how that would go.


----------



## saillias

I don't see why not. We should go to a pub or something.


----------



## Little Willow

I'm in Calgary too. I think doing a meet-up would be great.


----------



## bk

Hi everyone, I'm in Calgary as well.


----------



## Little Willow

Any of you guys go to the U of C? Maybe we could do a lunch or something once in a while.


----------



## R013ert

I'm in Calgary. I'd be open to the idea of meeting with other people, but seems like you guys are all younger than me. I'm 30 so I'm not sure if you guys would want to be around an old man like me.


----------



## Selection10

Hey I'm from Calgary as well. A past counselor actually told me there is a social anxiety group that meets once a month already here in Calgary. Message me if you want to know more about that. I have never been involved in that group but I think it's an older group of people.

But I noticed a lot of you guys here are younger like myself so I'm thinking we could maybe start a separate group and try and meet-up and do some comfortable activities such as going to the movies, etc. and maybe if we enjoy ourselves we can do something more challenging in the future?

Let me know if interested. I wanna set this up because otherwise ya'll will forget about this and nothing will end up happening!


----------



## Selection10

So I'm assuming Ro13ert is in, Little Willow is in, saillias is in, 5tk in?

Thats 5 people confirmed, and then we have bk and apache who are also in Calgary but haven't said yet if they would be comfortable with a meet-up.

Tell me what you guys think of the movie idea, and maybe we can give it a try.


----------



## Little Willow

Sounds like a plan to me! If I can find time in my crazy schedule!! I think it would be great to do a meetup!


----------



## 5tk

I really would like to do a meetup. And yep, I actually go to the University too! 

This feels, well, I don't know how to explain, but kind of like a feeling of relief or something, because it makes me feel as though I am not alone in this at all. And that there are others that struggle with what I face and can understand and relate.


----------



## saillias

Selection10 said:


> So I'm assuming Ro13ert is in, Little Willow is in, saillias is in, 5tk in?
> 
> Thats 5 people confirmed, and then we have bk and apache who are also in Calgary but haven't said yet if they would be comfortable with a meet-up.
> 
> Tell me what you guys think of the movie idea, and maybe we can give it a try.


Also Estelle85.

A movie is fine. We should do something else too IMO.



Little Willow said:


> Any of you guys go to the U of C? Maybe we could do a lunch or something once in a while.


Sure, I have no class MWF 12:50-1:50. When are you free? How about you 5tk, would you be in?


----------



## bk

I'm interested in a meet-up. Unfortunately I'm not at the university so nothing during the week during business hours would really work for me unless it is lunch downtown.


----------



## Selection10

saillias said:


> Also Estelle85.
> 
> A movie is fine. We should do something else too IMO.
> 
> Sure, I have no class MWF 12:50-1:50. When are you free? How about you 5tk, would you be in?


What theater would be the closest for everyone? I live in the NW in Hawkwood but I'd be willing to go on the train to pretty much anywhere in the city....

I dunno how bad everyones SA is here so I don't want the first meet-up to be too intimidating for anyone here but I dunno. What else did you have in mind? Maybe bowling or something?

I'll put in bold what I think might be good movies...
*
Currently in theaters:*
Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs
Couples Retreat
Fame
Informant!, The
*Inglourious Basterds*
*Invention of Lying, The*
Love Happens
Metropolitan Opera: Tosca (Puccini)
*Surrogates*
Toy Story & Toy Story 2
Trailer Park Boys Countdown To Liquor Day
Whip It
Zombieland

*Coming Soon*

*OCTOBER 16th:*


The Stepfather
Where the Wild Things Are
*Law Abiding Citizen*
New York, I Love You
Black Dynamite
 *OCTOBER 23rd:*


Saw VI
Cirque du Freak: The Vampire's Assistant
Amelia
Astro Boy
Ong bak 2
 *OCTOBER 30th:*


*This Is It*
Gentlemen Broncos
The Boondock Saints II: All Saints Day
The House of the Devil


----------



## saillias

Just getting something to eat or going for drinks so we just don't go to a movie and go home, you know.


----------



## Little Willow

So, for those who go to the U of C...
I was thinking that (since it was just Mental Health Awareness Week) I wanted to do something to promote awareness about SA and other related issues. Nobody I have ever met has even heard of SA, and I felt like maybe doing a lunch meeting (not like therapy, but just a place where we could be ourselves) would be relaxing and good for us. I know that just having people understand makes me feel so much better.
Anyone up to giving this a try? Even just putting up some posters? I know a psych prof who could maybe help us out. Message me if you're interested!!!


----------



## estelle85

heyyy, im interested~o.o
wow didnt know so many ppl here are in calgary..
interesting...O.O


----------



## Selection10

I know! so many calgarians! isn't that awesome


----------



## Selection10

Sooo guys, what days do you have free to go to the movies? What time would be best? I'm thinking October 22, 23, 24, 29, or 30 around 6:00-7:00 (but depends when the movie starts)?

Any specific movie requests?


----------



## saillias

Of the bold ones, I'm interested in *Inglourious Basterds*
*Invention of Lying, The

*and as my guilty pleasure movies:The Boondock Saints II: All Saints Day
Trailer Park Boys Countdown To Liquor Day

Thursdays through Sundays all work for me as well. The closest theatres to me are Empire Theatres in Shawnessy and the one at Chinook Mall, but I assume we probably live all over the city and will choose a central location downtown.


----------



## Gen Eric

OmFg, More ppl in Calgary!!! woot. I'm at the U of C, AND i'm down AND No Robert, you are not too old! I'm excited, I mean the interwebs is cool and all, but real people?... With faces?!.....:boogie

Anyways, I'm free MWF 1:00-2:00 saillias

My faves on the list are Inglorious Basturds and Law Abiding Citizen

Little Willow, Which prof is the one you're talking about? is it Boyce?

Oh you're all so........ geoproximal!!


----------



## R013ert

are there any calgarians here closer to my age, like late 20's to early 30's? I'd like to do a meetup but i think i'm a little too old for most of you guys.


----------



## Selection10

R013ert said:


> are there any calgarians here closer to my age, like late 20's to early 30's? I'd like to do a meetup but i think i'm a little too old for most of you guys.


I don't think you are too old at all!

But if you are really interested in meeting people in their 30's there is another social anxiety group in Calgary that meets monthly and does various activities and I know for sure there are more people closer to your age there. Send me a PM if interested and I'll send you a scanned copy of their info/handout I got from my counselor & you can give them a call. If anyone else is interested feel free to send me a PM as well....


----------



## Gen Eric

Yeah Robert, you might want to check out the peer options program on the Alberta Mental Health Association's web site. Might be more what your looking for


----------



## 5tk

Hey, since we're at the UofC, isn't there those free movie nights on.. Monday? Or is it Wednesday?


----------



## Gen Eric

I believe it's Mondays if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Little Willow

Gen Eric: although I do know Boyce (and loved the class) I know another prof who is also my psych. She is only an interim prof though. But I bet she could still help us out!!
This is exciting! Yay!


----------



## Gen Eric

Yeah Boyce is the greatest. SA awareness hey. I dunno if I could do that, kinda used to trying to pretend my way out of it. Flaunting it openly would be... Ulcer-inducing. Maybe if we set up a poster and left lol. What all did you have in mind?


----------



## saillias

LETS DO THIS!!!

All fellow U of C students, tomorrow at MacEwan hall, 1 PM, who's in?!

And how about the movie? Inglourious Basterds seems to be a consensus pick. Eau Claire Market is probably the most central theatre in the city, and it has a Saturday matinee at 2:30.


----------



## Little Willow

Alright, Saillias. I'll try to make it. I'm supposed to be somewhere at 12, but that may be cancelled. Let's say 1 at the information centre in Mac Hall. Who else is in?!?!?!


----------



## bk

I'm not, but I am available for a movie next week on friday, saturday, and sunday. And also thursday evening.


----------



## 5tk

I can't make it tomorrow, because I have a midterm to write in the afternoon. Lame.


----------



## 5tk

Oh, fyi the Calgary Depression Meetup Group is meeting next Thursday.
http://www.meetup.com/CalgaryDepressionSocialAnxietySupport/calendar/11638759/

Is anyone a part of this group? I have never been to a meeting.


----------



## saillias

Just to confirm, I'll be around the info center at 1:00 today. I'm a 5'8" white male, and I'll wearing a black hoodie with a fur-lined hood. I'll find a seat if I can, and wait about 5-10 minutes to see if Little Willow and anyone else shows up.

Also 5tk I'm a part of it but I've never went to a meeting. It seems their main concern is depression, and I'm not depressed.


----------



## Little Willow

Looks like I'm not able to show up today. I'm in Mac Hall right now in case anyone is reading this, but I've got a practicum meeting starting at noon and going all afternoon. Hope we can do this another day!!


----------



## saillias

I went, looked around a bit, left.

There was one guy of a nervous looking disposition who I made eye contact with but he ran off haha.


----------



## Gen Eric

Sorry guys couldn't make it. Stayed up till 4:30 writing a paper I've been procrastinating on for a while. Jetted after, had a nap. But yeah Lets give it another go monday, what say?


----------



## Little Willow

Can we do Monday a little later in the afternoon? Say, about 2ish? Maybe 1:45?


----------



## saillias

I have class at 2 on MW, but my prof gets sick a lot. Anything after 1 on Friday works though. I'll also be on campus Thursday at 12 if that works for you or anyone else.

So, how about that meetup. As in, not the uni one but the everyone one. How does the Eau Claire Market theater work for everyone?


----------



## slavegod

WTF.....so many ppl from calgary, y theres no body in Edmonton, maybe I should've stayed at U of C instead...I want to meet some azns man


----------



## slavegod

WTF...so many ppl from calgary, how come theres nobody in Edmonton, maybe I should've stayed at U of C


----------



## Gen Eric

There's another thread on this board about edmonton, check it out


----------



## lawrence

Hey,
I just moved to calgary this summer. When are you guys meeting up next?

Edit: oh i'm at UofC too


----------



## saillias

Hi lawrence, we don't have anything planned. You can post when you're available if you like, that will help with organizing things.


----------



## lawrence

monday wendsday friday after 12


----------



## 5tk

Are you guys thinking of doing the movies? Ugh, I'm broke right now. So, just update when you guys have another meetup, thanks.


----------



## saillias

There hasn't been one. I must have confused you guys with my last post on Friday. I was the only one who showed up. I waited around a bit, no one came, I left.


----------



## Gen Eric

Yeah sorry about that man, didn't mean to leave you hanging. Just busy with midterms and assignments and stuff is all. Got another one due tomorrow, so maybe friday we could all meet up, grab a brew or something. although i guess 1:00 is a little early. Gonna have to get used to not going straight home. Little rusty with this stuff.


----------



## Selection10

*Friday October 30th or Friday November 6th.... afternoon or evening? *What is better for all? What part of the city do you all live in? If a lot of us live in the NW I was thinking that the Cineplex theater in Crowfoot would be good as it's right by the train station, if that is too far away for some people, what other location near the center of the city would be better?


----------



## Selection10

Also, anyone got one of those buy one get one free movie passes? For someone like 5tk who says he is having trouble paying that would be helpful.

Maybe if we setup a meetup group on meetup.com or w/e this would be easier in the future as well?


----------



## Little Willow

Ironically, I have one of those movie passes...But I'm not sure I'll be able to make anything during the week. I am way too busy with classes, practicums, etc. Life's busy!!


----------



## saillias

Gen Eric said:


> Yeah sorry about that man, didn't mean to leave you hanging. Just busy with midterms and assignments and stuff is all. Got another one due tomorrow, so maybe friday we could all meet up, grab a brew or something. although i guess 1:00 is a little early. Gonna have to get used to not going straight home. Little rusty with this stuff.


I knew that no one was a definite yes so I wasn't surprised or crying or anything haha.

It's never too early for beer on Friday. I'll go, plus they serve awesome poutine at the Den.



Selection10 said:


> Also, anyone got one of those buy one get one free movie passes? For someone like 5tk who says he is having trouble paying that would be helpful.
> 
> Maybe if we setup a meetup group on meetup.com or w/e this would be easier in the future as well?


A meetup.com group would be a great idea. We'll get plenty of recruits from the meetup.com site itself too, since the only group available for Calgarian SAers right now is the Depression group.

The 30th works better for me, as does a more central location. I get on the train at Fish Creek, and going to the uni is 45 minutes alone, so Crowfoot would probably be an hour.


----------



## Selection10

> The 30th works better for me, as does a more central location.


Do you know of another theater close to the train? Is Eau Claire close to the train? As I don't wanna go on a bus or have (too) long walk to the theater.

Also I'm gonna go ahead and just setup a meetup.com group as it'll be easier to schedule these things and keep track of each other.

I was thinking of making the age group for the SA group directed towards people aged 18-30 so it is directed more toward younger adults as I feel like this would work better, as we could all relate to each other better this way. I wanna get your guys opinion though because if I'm the only one who feels this way then I won't mention age or anything.


----------



## slavegod

hey, can I come too, after my exams, which is like around December (winter break), I heard the edmonton group is full of alot older ppl, and I have my house in calgary.., so I'm going back after exams


----------



## saillias

No I don't dude, besides the ones in the far south, (Chinook/Shawnessy) and that would just superimpose my problem onto you. After googling, it doesn't look like Eau Claire theatre is very close to any C-train station in particular, it's more of a place to walk to or drive to. I'm sure there's other theatres near the c-train line. I'll check that out. We will organize this meetup with the smoothness of 1000 dragons and the rest of the SAers will be in awe of our prudence and efficiency.


----------



## Gen Eric

Hey guys,

aright so Eau Claire isn't that far its only like a 15minute walk, done it tons of times. But it's expensive as all h***, though i suppose not any worse than other theaters. I personally am closest to the shawnessy one. and i can't think of any that are closer to the station than that, save for the uptown and i don't know what they're playing. Could potentially just go for the SU cinemania if price and distance is causing problems. 

If we're gonna meet somewhere tomorrow I'd say we should do it at the loft. Lot smaller and there's coffee and comfy chairs to wait...


----------



## Little Willow

I'm in for tomorrow...But not too late. I'm recovering from a huge sinus infection, but I'd still like to get together! Who's in? Tomorrow (Friday) in the Loft around 11 or noon? Good for anyone else?


----------



## saillias

I could be free anywhere from 12:15 to 1. I'll do what I did last week and just go to the meeting site when I'm out of class and look for SASers. 

By the way, How will I know who you are? So I don't walk up and say "HI I HAVE SOCIAL ANXIETY! " to a group of friends.


----------



## Little Willow

I dare you to do exactly that, Saillias! I would laugh really hard!! LOL
But, seriously...I'll be in the loft waiting at around noon. Can't stay long, as I'm sick, but I'll be there.
I am 5"4, I wear glasses and I have straight red hair. I'll make sure I'm wearing a scarf (not sure what colour), and I have an apple laptop with a "starry night" sticker on it. I'll probably be at one of the smaller tables in the Loft.
Looking forward to it! Hope more people show up!


----------



## 5tk

I won't be on campus tomorrow, and next week is crazy week for me. I'm not sure how my schedule will be from then on. But have fun at the meetup tomorrow!


----------



## 5tk

Oh, this is going to be so weird, but are there microwaves on campus, other than MacHall? Are there some in Education or something? PF? MacHall is so busy, that I get flustered.


----------



## Selection10

OK anyways I'm assuming the theaters we'll go to is down to either:
Eau Claire
or
Chinook

I don't mind the long train ride to Chinook, if that works for everyone else. Is Shawnessy before or after chinook though when going on the Ctrain? I have no clue where that is.


----------



## saillias

I just eat my lunches cold or use the microwaves at non-peak times.

Before I go to bed, I just want to say that the non-U of Cers are probably feeling excluded, but you don't have to be a U of C student to meet up with us at the U of C.

Anyone can go on campus. It's a public place like anywhere else and has its own c-train stop. For instance, Selection10 you're by the Crowfoot station, the uni is only a few stops down.

http://www.ucalgary.ca/map/

The building you'd want to go to is the one labeled MSC or MH (they're basically the same building) on the Main Campus map. It's pretty much a straight walk from the train station.


----------



## Gen Eric

I'm down for tomorrow at noonish I'll be there drinkin a coffee in a black button down shirt. Check my profile for a pic of me. 

HI!! I have SOCIAL ANXIETY DISORDER!! Want to BE my FRIENDS?!?!:eyes:clap


----------



## estelle85

Does meeting at Dalhousie Station sound good.O.O? But im guessing not~ =D


----------



## Gen Eric

SAD bringing people together. Whoda thunk it?...


----------



## Gen Eric

Well I dunno who went, but I'm not there. This cipralex has dropkicked my sleepcycle. I just woke up after 13 hours, 5 of which though my alarm clock and morning classes. Whoever lives in the south, we should meet up for a coffee or something down here...


----------



## saillias

I just got home. It was basically a repeat of last's week attempt. I went to the area, looked around, and for whatever reason redheads on macs take a liking to the Loft because there were about 3 or 4, so I figured one must be Little Willow. Most of the people were clearly groups of friends or sitting at 2 people tables. I stood in the middle of the room for a bit and surveyed the area, looking at the groups of people, no one looked up at me, I assumed no one had shown up, left.


----------



## slavegod

damned, can I come too, during winter break? everyone in edmonton is so much older


----------



## slavegod

how about during winter break, we all meet in the library, downtown central ??eh?? 1st floor near the CDs


----------



## Selection10

Yeah when it's winter break for u we'll be sure to have another meetup & you can come.


----------



## Little Willow

I was there for a bit (about 15 minutes), and never saw anyone. Maybe we should be a little more specific about a meeting place next week?? I dunno.


----------



## Selection10

Little Willow said:


> I was there for a bit (about 15 minutes), and never saw anyone. Maybe we should be a little more specific about a meeting place next week?? I dunno.


Maybe you guys should consider giving eachothers cell# via PM (if you have one)... then you can phone eachother before meeting up next week or w/e


----------



## Selection10

*SA MEETUP #1 

delayed*


----------



## saillias

Yeah we should definitely get each others cell #s before we try to meet up again, so we know exactly where we're going to be and when. 

I am in for the movie for sure, especially since I was the one who recommended October 30th.  Law Abiding Citizen looks good. The choice of movie isn't a big deal to me, unless it's something with just awful reviews or Saw.


----------



## bk

Too early for me; can't make it.


----------



## Selection10

bk said:


> Too early for me; can't make it.


Would you be interested in having the time changed to the evening? It's not really set in stone or anything lik ethat.


----------



## slavegod

I thought MSN would be kind of ok, giving away cell# to total strangers even if it is on a support site is not my thing, u guys want my MSN?, msg me, I'm in 2nd yr engineering


----------



## 5tk

I'm up for anything after exams. I know, that is a long ways away, but November is CRAZY!


----------



## bk

Selection10 said:


> Would you be interested in having the time changed to the evening? It's not really set in stone or anything lik ethat.


Yeah, the evening would work for me.


----------



## saillias

http://www.meetup.com/Calgary-Shyness-Social-Anxiety-Group/

Looks like someone beat Selection10 to making a social anxiety group.

It might not be bad idea to just immigrate into his group because there doesn't seem to be enough of us to really do something ourselves. I've joined, hopefully it gets lots of members. EDIT: I don't mean that I'm giving up on this thread though, and I still hope we can get some more people for that movie.


----------



## Selection10

I still plan on opening a seperate group for young adults 18-30. We've got plenty of people & will recruit many more. The link you gave me is another group with older members which I am not comfortable with. The founder of it is 50 years old. SOme people may be comfortable with this which is great but I don't think I could connect or relate as well, y'know?


----------



## Selection10

Note: I've canceled the meetup for Friday as I can't make it that day. I'll think of a better day and message every1 that had shown interest so we can get a time which is convenient for us all.


----------



## saillias

You don't have to, but it can't hurt to join it and follow when and where their events are. Yes it's a little awkward that the guy who made it is older than my parents, but I'm sure its members are going to swell to include many younger people too, plus older people can actually be really cool. 

I'm going to try organizing a university meetup for this week one more time. This time, I'm going to make sure we communicate better. I'm PMing everyone who I know goes to the U of C. If you go and you didn't get a PM, just give me a shout out and I'll give you the details.


----------



## Selection10

Yeah I'll join up to & will probably attend meetups that interest me. I didn't wanna come accross as sounding like I don't like older people or something haha, I was involved in a social anxiety group at the urgent care center downtown which I found helpful which mainly had an older group of members. I'm just saying I'd also like an outlet where I can also hangout with my agegroup as I feel it is important for us to do.


----------



## Gen Eric

*Here!*

To anyone intending to meet up today,

I'm in the loft towards the right when you come in, grey-blue hoodie, black cap.

Someone hijacked my laptop, i just know it....


----------



## saillias

*ATTENTION: CALGARY SASERS*

The following is photograph evidence of the first official Calgary Social Anxiety University Meetup. :O Held today, November the 6th, at 1 PM in the Black Lounge.

That's me on the left - (I don't normally look like the mascot of Twisted Metal, honest) and Gen Eric on the right. Good times were had and the rest of the uni students should come next time.


----------



## 5tk

Where is the Black Lounge?


----------



## Selection10

Good job guys!!! How long was the meetup?


----------



## Selection10

also you mentioned that non-uni students can come as well? I've never been to the UNI so dunno how things go down there & if I'm welcome to meetup there?


----------



## saillias

5tk said:


> Where is the Black Lounge?


Second floor, right near the Entrance on the East Side. Beside the new Tim Horton's.



Selection10 said:


> Good job guys!!! How long was the meetup?





Selection10 said:


> also you mentioned that non-uni students can come as well? I've never been to the UNI so dunno how things go down there & if I'm welcome to meetup there?


We left just before 3 I think. Anyone can go to the university at any time. Well, except for that sex offender guy who's face is plastered over every hallway. Here's a map of main campus, going from the train station to Mac Hall is basically a straight walk.

http://www.ucalgary.ca/map/ It looks like there is no getting between ST and SS but you actually walk right through the middle.


----------



## Gen Eric

WOOT WOOT WOOT! Yeah It was great. two hours and 5 beers, one plate of poutine, and a ****ty waiter later, we got ourselves an official club.


----------



## saillias

I was going to suggest next Friday again but it's READING WEEK. I had no idea until the past hour. Maybe we could go to Dixons, or just wait until the next week again.


----------



## slavegod

I'm more of the quiet type even w/ ppl w/ SAD, will I fit in?


----------



## Little Willow

That's so excited for you guys! If I didn't have so many practicum hours to fill I'd be right there with you.
Good for you! Let's try this again.
Little Willow


----------



## 5tk

When are you guys planning on meeting again?


----------



## saillias

Just checking in to see if anyone's still out there. This thread is in danger of falling off the first page.

Anyway, I'm going to set a tentative time for 1, on Friday, the usual. Maybe that will revive the thread a bit.

Edit: Well what the hell I guess 5tk had the same idea.



slavegod said:


> I'm more of the quiet type even w/ ppl w/ SAD, will I fit in?


A little late answering this, but yeah, of course you would.


----------



## 5tk

saillias said:


> Just checking in to see if anyone's still out there. This thread is in danger of falling off the first page.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to set a tentative time for 1, on Friday, the usual. Maybe that will revive the thread a bit.
> 
> Edit: Well what the hell I guess 5tk had the same idea.
> 
> A little late answering this, but yeah, of course you would.


I can meet till about 1:45pm if you are down for that.


----------



## saillias

Yeah that's fine. I'll PM you my cell #.


----------



## Selection10

Did you two manage to meetup?


----------



## Selection10

I too don't want this thread to end up dying and people forgetting about it. We got a lot of potential here to get a good group of people connected here in Calgary who are going through similar things

I wanna set-up a meetup for the movies again possibly next weekend, and afterwards if we're all up for it we can grab something to eat at a restaurant or something if there is one in chinook? I think there is a East Side Mario's? This portion is completely optional and we'll decide if we wanna go or not when the movie is finished.. but I wanna hear your' guys thoughts on that.

And to help comfort some concerns people may or may not have about the meetup:
* It's completely OK to not be very talkative and say very little! There's no need to feel any pressure to say or do anything. There's no 'right' way to act. You won't be judged by any of us.
* Our goal here is to get a group of supportive people together and socialize and do more activities. I'm not sure how your guys social life is, but mine is non-existant... so just trying to get-out there and hangout with others is a success IN AND OF ITSELF!
* We'll just be hanging out and watching a movie. We're all there to try and expand our social activities, and to enjoy ourselves as best we can. There's no pressure.
* When it is all over and done, you'll probably be glad you came!

I'll send a PM to everyone who has shown interest to see when they can make some time to meetup and go to the movies, and once I have a rough idea when most of us can meetup I'll post the official day in this topic & send another PM to everyone. I feel that socializing should be a priority just as much as work or school.

OFFICIAL MOVIE MEETUP DATE AND TIME TO BE ANNOUNCED IN THIS TOPIC


----------



## Little Willow

So, are we doing a movie meet-up? I think it would be fun, but I need to know if it's happening!! Anyone else in for sure? I am!


----------



## Selection10

Yeah I just came to post the time. I was waiting a little bit more to see if anyone else would reply to my PM. We only have 3 people right now including myself.

*MOVIE MEETUP DATE, TIME & LOCATION*
*Where:* Cineplex Theater @ Chinook Mall
*When: *Saturday December 5th @ 4:30 PM 
- I should add that you should plan to meet there at least 20 minutes or so before the movie starts, so like 4:10 PM. If running late call or text me.
*Movie:* *2012*

After the movie we'll see if we feel like grabbing something to eat or whatever, or just going our separate ways.

*CONFIRMED PEOPLE COMING*
Saillias
Little Willow
Selection10(Me)

Please either message me, or post in this topic, if you're interested in attending. Or if you're 'maybe' attending. It's never too late to come. If you read this message when Saturday comes, you can still come last minute, just let me know, I messaged everyone my cell phone #.

Facebook actually has a pretty cool event planner etc. I'm not sure if any of you have facebook? That may be a good option for events in the future so you may want to consider signing up... no need to even put a pic up if you don't want to.


----------



## 5tk

Don't think I can make it to the movie, but have fun you guys!
And stay warm - the weather is horrible!


----------



## Selection10

It is horrible outside! I have to come all the way from the NW lol. I'm nervous

Hope Saillias and Little Willow won't have a problem making it in this weather?

4:30 tomorrow ^_^ ... I'm not sure how we'll find eachother there? I guess by cell phone if we arent able to spot eachother


----------



## saillias

getting to chinook isn't a problem for me. I'll send you a text tomorrow just to confirm everything before going.

and yeah with gen eric i wandered around a bit before he finally directed me to where he was through texts. XD


----------



## Little Willow

I'll be there if the roads aren't too bad. I'll probably be early.
I have red hair (kind of wavy, but not too much) which may be in a pony tail. I have a black shoulder bag with white writing on it (says "Imagination is more important than knowledge"), and I'll be wearing a black coat. Also, I'll be waiting by the elevator at about 4:00ish. Hope to see you then! (meaning, hope I can get through the roads!!)


----------



## _AJ_

right on calgary people! I look forward to seeing how this goes


----------



## Little Willow

Hey guys doesn't look like I'm gonna make it. the roads are just too bad, and the weather is just terrible.
Maybe next time!!


----------



## saillias

Just got home, we (selection10 and myself) saw 2012 as planned, got a bite to eat, shopped around a bit and went home. It was fun times again. 

Anyway, this was organized over a week ago and there was only 2 of us. I guess there just aren't enough Calgarians on this forum. I'm done keeping tabs on this thread I think.


----------



## Little Willow

I feel so bad!! I wanted to come, but with this big storm leaving the house became a huge chore. I'd love to give this another shot, but with exams coming up I think I'm out until next month. Should we try then?


----------



## Selection10

I think the meetup was pretty kickass even though there were just 2 of us. I had fun.

The movie 2012 was pretty good, though nothing special. We then went and grabbed something to eat, browsed around the mall a little, and off we went. It was cold as hell outside though.

& Yeah Little Willow I was wondering what happened to yeah. I was concerned we might have went into the theater with you still waiting out there. No red heads at chinook today  It's ok though we can try that again next time sometime, with 5tk as well.

If any of you got facebook message me, i think it'll be easier to keep in touch on there.


----------



## bk

I hope this thread isn't completely dead yet...
I'm thinking that it might be good idea to plan a meetup in the next week or so, unless people are busy or away for the Christmas season. Anyone want to meet for a movie or coffee or something else between now and new years?


----------



## Selection10

I spoke with Saillias and we thought it would be good if we had a new years meetup?

Who is interested in this? I'm not doing anything for New Years so I think it would be awesome if a bunch of us from SAS met up for new years and went someplace cool. What do you think BK? are you free for new years?

OR Next Wednsday/Thursday we could just do a movie meetup and go see Avatar or something in the evening?

If we could get Saillias, Little Willow, 5tk, BK, Gen Eric and me to go that would be pretty awesome. You guys are the only people who have showed interest in meeting up.


----------



## Little Willow

I'm in Banff until Wednesday night, but I could do a New Years meetup! Sounds fantastic!


----------



## Selection10

Ok New Years it is then.

Anyone have any suggestions on a good new years eve event? Apparently Calgary is playing against Edmonton on new years eve so "Flames Central" could be a good place to go to.

There are some listed here:
http://www.clubzone.com/nye1/calgary-new-years-eve-tickets.html

& if anyone wants to meetup for a movie next week we can go see avatar as well...


----------



## Selection10

*NEW YEARS MEETUP *
*Where:* Zoo , (Zoolights + Fireworks)
*When: *7:00 - 8:30 Thursday December 31
- You can go anywhere you like to afterwards, so you can make other plans until midnight!
- We'll meet at 6:45 PM in front of the gates.

*CONFIRMED PEOPLE COMING*
Little Willow (yes)
Selection10 (yes)
bk (yes)
saillias (yes)


----------



## bk

Something about new years eve at a bar/club scares the hell out of me. So I will say maybe for now and wait to hear the location. But the answer is probably closer to no for me. If there is any interest in a meeting before or after that my schedule is basically wide open from boxing day until Jan 4.


----------



## Selection10

bk said:


> Something about new years eve at a bar/club scares the hell out of me. So I will say maybe for now and wait to hear the location. But the answer is probably closer to no for me. If there is any interest in a meeting before or after that my schedule is basically wide open from boxing day until Jan 4.


It might be a better idea for a non-bar meetup I think too... I can't say I enjoy the bar or club either on new years haha & I definitely am not leaning in that direction either. there's a lot of places to go to for new years that don't involve a bar... I just don't know what would be good

We could go to a small event where there won't be that many people celebrating... for example a small pub or restaurant.... or comedy club... the zoo.... or we could go to the movies & afterwards a restaurant/pub and keep it simple.

What do you think of going to see Avatar at 7:45 (movie is 2 hours and 42 minutes), and then afterwards going to a small pub or restaurant nearby (I'd have to see what's nearby). And if you're not comfortable with the location we go to after the movies, you can always choose to leave at any time so no pressure! 

I don't want the meetup to be too intimidating for anyone  We can do something thats fun, yet not too anxiety provoking!

(+ MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!)


----------



## Little Willow

Zoo sounds like fun (but maybe that's just me...hehe) I've just come back from a club and I can't say I have any desire to go back to one any time soon...I'd rather do something quieter. The 31st sounds good, though. I'll schedule it in so I'm for sure coming!


----------



## Selection10

*Option 1:



Zoo Years Eve

Click to expand...

*


> Thursday, December 31
> 6:00 pm to 9:00 pm - Gates close at 8:30 pm.
> Pre-purchased tickets only - LIMITED TICKETS AVAILABLE
> Price: Adult $10.00 Child $6.00
> 
> Parking is included after 4:30 pm
> 
> Welcome the New Year with your friends at the Calgary Zoo! Enjoy fabulous entertainment and the beautiful lights of Zoolights. At 8:30 pm a spectacular fireworks display will cap the evening off with a bang and still leave time for Mom & Dad to enjoy the evening too!


So for New Years Eve the event at the Zoo is more geared toward the younger crowd as the countdown will be at 8:30 PM, haha. It doesn't really matter though I don't think, only we'll end up going home way before midnight.

*Option 2:* Movie & Restaurant?

We'll go see Avatar, and go to a Restaurant in chinook afterwards... either Eastside Marios or Joeys Tomatoes

*Option 3:* Something else

Zoo seems most likely unless I hear more feedback


----------



## Little Willow

Zoo sounds fun to me! How do we get the tickets?? (PS we could hit the bar/restaurant afterwards, if we can find one that's not too busy, which is unlikely). I'm definitely coming to this one (I promise!!!) because I blocked off time on New Years Eve.


----------



## Selection10

You can get the tickets here:
https://websales.calgaryzoo.ab.ca/public/default.asp
($10.00)

But you could probably buy it at the zoo anytime before the day as well.

If any1 has a problem with ordering with a credit card online, I can order it for you and you can just pay me in cash when you come that day.

& afterwards we go on anywhere we like to... so you can make other plans if you want to go somewhere else as well.


----------



## bk

Any idea if you can actually see animals at the zoo at night or is most of it closed off? Anyways, I will be buying tickets tonight so count me in.


----------



## Selection10

The zoolights takes up a lot of the grounds, but not all. I believe you won't be able to see most of the animals as they'll either be sleeping or put inside, but some will be visible.


----------



## Gen Eric

Hey everybody, I managed to find my way out from under my rock, and am back on the face of the planet again! Didn't think I was gonna make'r this time. 

Anyways, looks like the new years thing is perhaps coming to fruition, I can tell you from personal experience I would rather stick a razor sharp white hot knitting needle up my nose than go to a bar on NYE again. 

However the zoolights thing looks pretty solid. According to the weather network friday looks like its going to be partly cloudy, with a high of -2, a low of -12 and a POP of 10%, i.e. perfect. 

I like the idea however, the only problem I have is transportation on the way back, and I think its something for all of us to consider. I know that trains stop at ~1 o'clock no matter what day it is, and BELIEVE me trying to find an available cab is like looking for a needle in a needlestack. 

That being said, if I can resolve that particular dilema, Im definately down for zoolights and drinks.


----------



## Selection10

Gen Eric said:


> Hey everybody, I managed to find my way out from under my rock, and am back on the face of the planet again! Didn't think I was gonna make'r this time.
> 
> Anyways, looks like the new years thing is perhaps coming to fruition, I can tell you from personal experience I would rather stick a razor sharp white hot knitting needle up my nose than go to a bar on NYE again.
> 
> However the zoolights thing looks pretty solid. According to the weather network friday looks like its going to be partly cloudy, with a high of -2, a low of -12 and a POP of 10%, i.e. perfect.
> 
> I like the idea however, the only problem I have is transportation on the way back, and I think its something for all of us to consider. I know that trains stop at ~1 o'clock no matter what day it is, and BELIEVE me trying to find an available cab is like looking for a needle in a needlestack.
> 
> That being said, if I can resolve that particular dilema, Im definately down for zoolights and drinks.


THe zoolights is only till 8:30 PM so there shouldnt be an issue with transportation  You can then go home at 8:30-9:00 if you have no other plans for the night

We aren't making any plans for after the Zoo, unless we randomly choose to grab something to drink or whatever if noone has any other plans.


----------



## saillias

I'm in, I've bought and printed off my ticket. Is that really 5 guaranteed yes?


----------



## Selection10

4 guaranteed. Eric still hasn't gotten back if he can come... I hope he can, so we can have a kickass meetup with 5 people from SAS! 

We'll meetup at 6:45 PM infront of the gates.


----------



## Little Willow

This is so exciting! I've already been to Zoolights, but it was a lot of fun and I'd love to go again!
Which gates are we meeting in front of? Would it be the gates closest to the river, or the LRT?
PS I'm probably driving so I can give people a ride if you're heading south. Or at least to a Sommerset/Bridlewood - Crowfoot train station.
See you guys tomorrow!!


----------



## Selection10

By the LRT which I guess is the main entrance? It's been awhile since I've been to the Zoo.


----------



## Little Willow

Well, there are 2 main entrances. One is by the river and the other one is by the LRT. But that all sounds good. I'll be there at about 6:45!!


----------



## Selection10

It's really cold outside!


----------



## Gen Eric

Alright everybody, I don't know who all is going to get this in a timely fashion here, but in the interests of boycotting the cold and public transportation, maybe we should do some carpooling. 

Please list what communitiy you live in, or if you're not comfortable with that, the community adjacent to the one you live in. 

This way we can plan how we're going to get to the zoo and perhaps what we would like to do after, that is if no one has anything better to do


----------



## bk

It was nice meeting all of you. Happy new year!


----------



## Little Willow

Great meetup last night, despite the freezing temperature!
Hope to see you all again.
Happy New Year


----------



## SeekingHappiness

nice to meet fellow calgarians


----------



## LensFlare

Anyone know of support groups for the 30+ in Calgary? Anything would be great.


----------



## Selection10

LensFlare said:


> Anyone know of support groups for the 30+ in Calgary? Anything would be great.


There is one on meetup.com 
http://www.meetup.com/CalgaryDepressionSocialAnxietySupport/

There is also one lead by a psychologist at the Sheld M Chumir Center

There is also another one that I can send you the link for if you message me that meets up monthly I think


----------



## sonny

*hi*

hi everyone,

right now i'm taking part in the social anxiety therapy group at the sheldon m. chumir health centre and i was wondering if anyone else has taken part in it.

take care and talk to you all again soon.


----------



## Selection10

sonny said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> right now i'm taking part in the social anxiety therapy group at the sheldon m. chumir health centre and i was wondering if anyone else has taken part in it.
> 
> take care and talk to you all again soon.


I was in the group last year. It was alright, but I missed the last couple of weeks of it so wasn't able to get the full benefit of it.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## LensFlare

thanks. If you come across any more please post.
:teeth


----------



## curtis

Just stumbled across this thread...

I also happen to be in Calgary... Currently enjoying the rain turning into snow. Somewhat surprised to find some many other people from Calgary.


----------



## Selection10

Nooo... This topic has died on us! 

Anyways, anyone up for a meet-up this summer? I'd be happy to set something up if anyone is interested in meeting up


----------



## Skip_DJ

I'd come to a meetup in Calgary.
I assure ya, hang around me too much and you'll have not a shred of SA left. XD


----------



## ottawasenators

Hey im at my Aunts house till the end of July. I would love to meet some Calgarians, or maybe go to stampede with someone as we can act as support people.


----------



## chiquita

*Anxiety/ Panic Disorder/Social Phobia/Agoraphobia MEETUP*

Ok Guys... lets meet up! I agree... I need to get out of the house. lol. 
How does Saturday sound? Morning or later on is ok too...
LET ME KNOW. I think I should start up a Anxiety Club or something. This is fun.
Have any of your tried using the Linden Method? I just ordered it... yesterday hope it works.

Let me know your schedules!


----------



## chiquita

Question... for all of you. I not only have social phobia but panic attacks and agoraphobia... can we meet like i dunno in a smaller place... not the UofC.?
Thanks lol


----------



## bk

It's been a couple of months since anyone posted here; just thought I would bump the thread to see if anyone is interested in a meetup.


----------



## 5tk

That would be excellent if one could be arranged. But I am not too familiar with the Calgary area, and live in the NE.


----------



## Riot

*Hey all*

Just joined, was googling anxiety support groups in Calgary and it led me here 

What is the age range of this support group for meetups?


----------



## bk

There isn't regular meetups, but I think most of the Calgarians on this board fall into under 25 or under 30.


----------



## curtis

Anyone on this board still active? Would be nice to do a meetup with you all at some point.


----------



## 5tk

I'm active on and off at this board. Would be excellent to do a meetup, but I am in the NE.


----------



## curtis

I'm in the NW... I also have a car. Would be nice to get a couple other people on board too?


----------



## icedouut

hey whatsup ppl....Im 28, and have had SA almost all my life. Its good to see there is a group on here. So hows everyone doing?


----------



## Selection10

I'm in the NW too. I'm up for a meetup since the last meetup was almost a year ago! Any ideas of where or when?


----------



## curtis

We should figure out what we want to do...

I'd like to see that movie "the social network" or w/e it's called.

Also, the telus world of science might be interesting if your into that kind of stuff.

Though I'm open to any other ideas. Let me know what you think. This weekend would be good for me.


----------



## 5tk

Would you guys be able to meet up sometime near the NE?


----------



## Skip_DJ

I'd be willing to go to a Calgary meetup. I have a car so I can be transportation if need be. I'm in the NE myself. Would be good for u guys to have around someone who got over SA long ago. I'm only here @ these forums to help others anyway. PM me if ya wanna set up anything, or post info here.


----------



## Selection10

Ok guys lets really do this shiet for real.

Lets meetup on Friday, December 17th.

Who's up for it?

Just a movie or something simple.


----------



## R013ert

I posted in here a while ago about meeting up with other 30-ish people, but haven't been on this site in a while. If anyone is still interested, I would still like to meet up sometime. I live in the NE and have a car.


----------



## Kustamogen

Heylo fellow Calgarians, Im new here!


----------



## Skip_DJ

Ooooo...I missed any info about the 17th. Ahahar!

As there seems to be more from calgary and area showing up, and I've met 4 already, maybe we should make a lil group to organize things etc if anyone is interested. I've gone back to counseling, so I would be happy to share stratagies n' stuff. I've long been over SA and would like to help people in my area. I'd be willing to help organize a SAS group based in Alberta.


----------



## Weighty Ghost

Is this thread still alive?
Would kill to get a day in @ Nakiska or Banff if anyone who rides or skis wants to come along.
PM me,


----------



## brian86

hey im from calgary do you guys still meet up?


----------



## meanmachine13

I am from Calgary as well. =)


----------



## brian86

^^ hey wats up hows it going.


----------



## meanmachine13

Not too bad. Just found this forum the other day and am getting used to it. How about you?


----------



## SeekingHappiness

sad how ive joined in 2009 and still haven't met any one of you =( fml...


----------



## spaceygirl

Hi all- old thread but, are there any other women from calgary still around? No offense to the guy majority, I'm just interested in talking to other women who have social anxiety. 

I don't even know where to start trying to make new friends here in calg (well, I do, but..I'm terrible at just meeting new people randomly, and I don't really have any social hobbies/interests...) Figure it's worth a shot since you all on here can probably understand and relate to the stress of trying to make new friends a bit more than the average person


----------



## Selection10

Calgary people....

Lets meet!!! Post if you're still active and wanna expand your social circle!

common people! lets do this!


----------



## cuddlebunny62

Hi Everyone,

I just came across this and I too am from Calgary. Suffer from Social Anxiety. I am female 25 and would love to meet new people. The only catch I have a 14 month old son coming along with me if that doesn't bother anyone.
The quickest way to get a hold of me is by email. [email protected] as I will probably forget about this site after I close the page or not remember what the address was. Thank you and I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## cuddlebunny62

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this and I would like to meet some new friends. I am female 25 years old with a 14 month old son who will be coming along as well. So if that doesn't bother you I would love to chat with you and become friends. Please feel free to email me at [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## panzimar

Calgary here! I'd be up for meeting some people! Even just one on one!


----------



## Selection10

panzimar said:


> Calgary here! I'd be up for meeting some people! Even just one on one!


I'd be up for meeting. Same as you, even just one on one. Feel free to message me to set something up?


----------



## brian86

im from calgary too and looking to meet ppl, hey panzimar do you have msn


----------



## bk

I would be interested in any sort of meetup.

Is anyone interested in hiking? I go hiking/scrambling once a week or so, usually alone. If anyone is looking for a hiking partner I would definitely be interested.


----------



## panzimar

woo! I'm stoked! Glad there's still people from Calgary on here! Maybe we could all meet up for a movie or something? Something "no pressure" because obviously I'm not the best conversationalist on the planet

Unfortunately I don't hike, BK. Not that I don't *want* to, more that my cardio suuuccckkss, no vehicle, and I don't have shoes for it. I might be able to make it up a few hills in Nosehill Park in the NW though lol 

I live in the NE if anybody is near to me. 
Hope more Calgarians come out of the wood work now!


----------



## Skip_DJ

I'd still be willing to meet up with people; I do that sorta thing a lot. Just gotta be when I come into the city, which is every couple weeks or so.


----------



## Selection10

Omg yes! THis thread is officially alive again!

Now that we have some interest we gotta do this! It'll be great!

We have 5 people interested! I agree with panizmar, this calls for a no pressure meetup like a movie to get to know eachother, so none of us chicken out! hehe. I'm not the best conversationalist either 

When is the best day for most people? I'm pretty free right now. Pick a day and lets do this?

My goal is hopefully to get something regular going among fellow calgarians with SA, I don't like when people show interest then dissapear  Lets do this guys! It'll be fun and will be good for us to have something like this


----------



## bk

It's exciting to see so much activity in this thread! 
As far as schedule I work a standard Mon-Fri work week but have very few other obligations. So my schedule is pretty open. A movie or something similar seems like a good first meetup idea.


----------



## panzimar

Awesome!
Glad this thread is back from the dead.
Speaking of which, if anybody wants to do anything halloween themed, I'll be at the Calgary Zombie Walk next saturday. Yes, even the walking dead can have a fear of crowds LOL I'll be a ballerina zombie. Any biters??? Omg, terrible pun. I was all dressed up for being a zombie extra in a local movie last night, but I forgot the LRT is stupid and had to cancel. 

I always wanted to take the calgary ghost tour, so that's a halloween themed activity too that I'll just shoot out there. And Haunted Houses are always a blast.
As for movies...not 100% certain. Is there anything mildly scary? Anything look really funny? I'm not seeing too much.

Happy Thanksgiving everybody! What are your plans? My b/f is taking me for pancakes for brunch then tonight is the traditional dinner. Zombie marathon inbetween. Can you tell I dig zombies?


----------



## bk

This thread must not die!
I actually stumbled upon the zombie walk today. I was wondering why it was so hard to find parking downtown on a saturday until I saw the huge mass of zombies. 

I'm wondering if a movie is the best idea. Even though there is no pressure there is also the chance we won't get much of a chance to talk to eachother. Maybe coffee or something would be better?


----------



## Selection10

I'll throw this out there to try and get some talk going....

October 27th in the evening at Chinook Theater for a movie, followed by an optional stint at the food court.

Whose in?


----------



## Skip_DJ

Selection10 said:


> I'll throw this out there to try and get some talk going....
> 
> October 27th in the evening at Chinook Theater for a movie, followed by an optional stint at the food court.
> 
> Whose in?


I should be in Calgary that day actually. I have a car so I can drive some people if needed. I'll have to see what my days are like.


----------



## bk

count me in


----------



## famous outcast

Hi from Calgary here. I'm asian, paranoid personality and bad SAD. Hope to belong in you guys since I'm outcast.


----------



## Selection10

Ok guys lets do this.

I wanna garner some interest here. I was living in Toronto at the beginning of the year and there was a huge social anxiety group there that met up quite regularly (several times a week!) and had hundreds of members on meetup.com. I attended many of the meetups and this alone ended up improving my social anxiety.

I want to open a meetup.com group and get something similar going in Calgary for all the shy, socially awkward, and social anxious folks to get some benefit from.

First lets get a movie meetup going and then I may consider opening and managing a group on meetup.com since I have nothing better to do 

*Thursday October 27th @ Chinook at 7:00 PM *
Seems to be a couple good movies worth watching... 50/50, Drive, Contagion... and a couple others. After the movie we can go grab something to drink or eat and just chat for a bit in the food court, this is optional though.

Reply to confirm if you can come.


----------



## panzimar

well won't be able to make it that night, for one thing it's a little too far for me. But I'm glad it seems to be taking shape now though! 

Yeah I looked into the Toronto meetup for SA out of curiousity XD I can't believe how much they do back east!! I'm super jealous. 

And welcome to Famous Outcast, good to see more people from Calgary! Anybody else just lurking?


----------



## bk

A meetup.com group sounds like a great way to get more interest. Plus I have to imagine it is easier to organize things on that site. I swear there used to be a social anxiety group in Calgary on that site, but maybe the depression group used to be depression + anxiety?

If this becomes a regular thing it might be worth trying alternating North/South/Central locations to see what can attract the best turnout. 

Anyways, I am definitely in for next week @ 7. Chinook is practically across the street from my office.


----------



## bk

Bump:

*Thursday October 27th @ Chinook at 7:00 PM 
*Reply to confirm if you can come.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Yeah, we can all go climb a mountain together who's down?


----------



## Selection10

panzimar said:


> well won't be able to make it that night, for one thing it's a little too far for me. But I'm glad it seems to be taking shape now though!
> 
> Yeah I looked into the Toronto meetup for SA out of curiousity XD I can't believe how much they do back east!! I'm super jealous.
> 
> And welcome to Famous Outcast, good to see more people from Calgary! Anybody else just lurking?


What part of the city are you at?

And if we don't get more than me and BK signed up by Wednsday we'll have to reschedule for a different time !

I'm sure we can get some more people though, lurkers come out come out wherever you are and confirm your attendance !


----------



## Skip_DJ

I can't make it for the 27th. I was going to be in Calgary then, but I have a jam session with a band that day, and a good friend from SAS is having a halloween party this Sat and has invited me, so I had to put Calgary off for a few days.... =/ Soonest I'm in the city should be the 30th or 31st.

If plans change, tho, I can possibly.


----------



## bk

If anybody can't decide whether or not they are attending, please keep in mind that it has probably been years since the last gathering. If you miss this one who knows when the next one will be? Take a chance and attend this gathering!

*Thursday October 27th @ Chinook at 7:00 PM 
*Reply *ASAP* to confirm if you can come.


----------



## panzimar

I'm way up in the North East. AND I'm now incapacitated with a crappy cold AND stomach issues the second time this month so I want to make sure I'm well rested for Halloween weekend.
I'm still interested in something more central though!
I'm going to be doing a ghost tour in Inglewood saturday night if anybody wants to check that out. I'll be there with my b/f, and we'll be in costume. So it should be fun! 
Maybe in November we could meet up at a Pub for drinks or something? 
I'm glad a couple people spoke up, hope you guys and gals get up the nerve to come out. It's terrifying for me too, but I really just want to finally meet people. I've lived here too long to not know anybody!
Anyway, I'm certain we'll syncronize something up


----------



## Selection10

Don't worry bk, if this meetup doesn't work I'm not giving up haha. I'm gonna make sure we get one going somehow. Ill setup a meetup.com group for us if socialanxietysupport.com forums don't work out for setting something up. Its important for people with social anxiety to have some sort of regular social meetups in order to get better and to fulfull our natural human need to socialize. I'm dedicated to get something regular going. I have quite a bit of free time right now so will work on a meetup.com group if this desont work, which it seems like it isn't.  tomoRrow is likely cancelled since we have no interest from the community right now.


----------



## bk

Selection10 said:


> tomoRrow is likely cancelled since we have no interest from the community right now.


Just thought I would confirm the cancellation: I probably won't get a chance to check this thread tomorrow before 7, so I definitely will not be at Chinook.


----------



## FTFADIA

bk said:


> Selection10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> tomoRrow is likely cancelled since we have no interest from the community right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would confirm the cancellation: I probably won't get a chance to check this thread tomorrow before 7, so I definitely will not be at Chinook.
Click to expand...

There's been so much activity in this Calgary thread and none in Edmonton. I was excited for you guys to get something going, sad to see you guys couldn't get enough interest.


----------



## FTFADIA

The Lady said:


> FTFADIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's been so much activity in this Calgary thread and none in Edmonton. I was excited for you guys to get something going, sad to see you guys couldn't get enough interest.
> 
> 
> 
> None in Edmonton? The last time I checked (a little while ago, mind you) it seemed like there was a steady group meeting there. I was jealous because I moved from there just a few years ago and I wish I had taken advantage of the great resources in the city (not perfect resources, just better than what I've found here in Calgary).
Click to expand...

I just meant in the thread. I go to a group here in Edmonton already and it's great, and have met another SASer who goes to the group now as well. Just a little jealous though of all the activity in the SAS Calgary thread and none in Edmonton.

Hope you Calgary guys can get something off the ground.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Anyone live near forest lawn? we can go too the rec center and work out or somethin


----------



## Selection10

Ok people! Good news to announce Calgary!

I just registered a meetup.com group for us called "*Out Of Your Shell*"

http://www.meetup.com/outofyourshell/

You can now register and we will start having meetups within the next 3 weeks! In 3 days the meetup group will be published on meetup.com and we will have members from all around Calgary joining up.

If anyone wants to volunteer to be an organizer for the group just send me over a message.

But please, if you read this, join the new Calgary Social Anxiety Meetup group called "Out Of Your Shell" at the following link:
http://www.meetup.com/outofyourshell/

Even if you plan on just lurking initially and not attending that's OK to.

Also if you have any feedback on the group or ideas just throw them my way! This is a group for US, I'm just taking the initiative to launch this group that I know we all want.

http://www.meetup.com/outofyourshell/

Lets do this together!!! 

Cheers


----------



## bk

Thanks for setting this up. Just yesterday I remembered that you were planning to start something up and checked meetup.com . I'm very excited to see how this goes.

By the way has anyone attended meetings of this group?http://www.meetup.com/CalgaryDepressionSocialAnxietySupport/
Just curious to know what this group is like..


----------



## smileyface

Im in calgary too  living in NW, need to step out of my comfort zone and meet new people!


----------



## Skip_DJ

Awesome! I hope the meetup group goes well!
I may attend every now and then, but I kinda feel like I'd be a lil outta place, being an extrovert without SA...unless that may be useful to have such a person around? May be able to help people I guess...


----------



## Selection10

mal79 said:


> Awesome! I hope the meetup group goes well!
> I may attend every now and then, but I kinda feel like I'd be a lil outta place, being an extrovert without SA...unless that may be useful to have such a person around? May be able to help people I guess...


Mal it would definitely be useful to have such a persion like you involved. Infact, if you are up for it I see you as someone who would be a great organizer of some of the meetups.

It's important for people with social anxiety to be surrounded by more outgoing people as from personal experience if you put too many people with social anxiety in a room theres just a heck of a lot of silence lol, having an extrovert in the midst tends to break that.

You'd be a lot of help. Let me know.


----------



## Skip_DJ

Selection10 said:


> Mal it would definitely be useful to have such a persion like you involved. Infact, if you are up for it I see you as someone who would be a great organizer of some of the meetups.
> 
> It's important for people with social anxiety to be surrounded by more outgoing people as from personal experience if you put too many people with social anxiety in a room theres just a heck of a lot of silence lol, having an extrovert in the midst tends to break that.
> 
> You'd be a lot of help. Let me know.


Hmm. Well I guess I could then. I've been wanting to go to Calgary for awhile, but as my car is dead I can't get back. >< Planning to get a new one soon. I could also help people attend meetups with a ride if that helps any.


----------



## Selection10

To anyone who hasn't joined yet, here is the link for the new social anxiety meetup group:

http://www.meetup.com/outofyourshell/

We already have 20 members!! Quite impressed


----------



## bk

Just to continue relentlessly bumping this thread...

The meetup.com group now has a few upcoming meetings. The first one is only a couple weeks away. Join the group and check it out:
http://www.meetup.com/outofyourshell/


----------



## Selection10

bk said:


> Just to continue relentlessly bumping this thread...
> 
> The meetup.com group now has a few upcoming meetings. The first one is only a couple weeks away. Join the group and check it out:
> http://www.meetup.com/outofyourshell/


Yep! And the group is a big hit! Over 40+ members in only a couple days :clap


----------



## forestine

I joined the meetup but I am too scared to attend. I'm not comfortable coming to something with so many people.


----------



## bk

http://www.meetup.com/outofyourshell/

I finally got around to attending my first meetup yesterday (evening coffee) and it was a lot of fun getting to know a couple of shy people. 7-10 people had signed up but only a three, including myself, showed up. Perhaps Kris will correct me, but talking to a couple of members the average attendance to most of the events is ~3 people. There is a lot of last minute cancellations.

I'm really looking forward to the bowling meetup in March as that should be a fun way of getting to know some new people!

Also, I have really been trying to push myself to do new things socially in the last few weeks, so if anyone wants to meet one-on-one for coffee, drinks, throwing rocks in the quarry, etc. I would definitely be up to meeting you! Send me a message if you're interested.


----------



## iirawrz

Hi I live in calgary and was wondering if you guys have a group going


----------



## GotAnxiety

where did you guys meet at ?


----------



## bk

GotAnxiety said:


> where did you guys meet at ?


I went to a meetup at house coffee sancuary. Every meetup has been someplace different, the next one is at chinook for bowling.


----------



## panzimar

Really??? Only a few people seem to attend? Phew, I feel a teensy weensy bit better.


----------



## bk

Just curious if anyone from here is going to bowling this saturday?


----------



## Blawnka

I don't live in Calgary anymore


----------



## Cat5

I'm in Calgary. I joined the SAS Group at Meetup.com as well. They don't hold events very often, by the looks of it.


----------



## bk

Cat5 said:


> I'm in Calgary. I joined the SAS Group at Meetup.com as well. They don't hold events very often, by the looks of it.


The group is fairly new, but the events have been quite regular. There is quite a few events posted for the next several weeks. I plan on attending the coffee meetup this Thursday as well as the Saturday pizza meetup.

http://www.meetup.com/outofyourshell/


----------



## Skip_DJ

I was gonna attend these events, but when I was asked to come to the zoo lights one, I tried to contact the organizer to no avail....i wouldn't have been able to find anyone or get any details, and given that it costs me 100$ in gas right now, that woulda made me preeeetty upset; I'm glad I didn't go, and it made me rethink attending the meetups. 

I may do so tho in the future once I get rid of this gas guzzling truck which shall be quite soon.
Thing is tho, if I can't find anyone, and have no way to contact....it kinda really puts me out.


----------



## Cat5

Skip_DJ said:


> I was gonna attend these events, but when I was asked to come to the zoo lights one, I tried to contact the organizer to no avail....i wouldn't have been able to find anyone or get any details, and given that it costs me 100$ in gas right now, that woulda made me preeeetty upset; I'm glad I didn't go, and it made me rethink attending the meetups.
> 
> I may do so tho in the future once I get rid of this gas guzzling truck which shall be quite soon.
> Thing is tho, if I can't find anyone, and have no way to contact....it kinda really puts me out.


 Transit :hide


----------



## Steve7

Another Calgary resident here.
Just signed up today. Actually I just figured out I have SAD this week.
Ive always tried to figure out why I am the way I am.


----------



## GotAnxiety

whudd up


----------



## bk

Was anyone from here at the meetup today? It would be interesting matching usernames to faces :hide


----------



## Skip_DJ

Cat5 said:


> Transit :hide


Transit?? I live in Blackfalds.  That's a 2 hour drive. XD
I have a total gas guzzler now, but before that I used to drive from Calgary to Leduc to visit a friend I met here thru tinychat. Oh I miss my toyota! lol


----------



## Cat5

Skip_DJ said:


> Transit?? I live in Blackfalds.  That's a 2 hour drive. XD
> I have a total gas guzzler now, but before that I used to drive from Calgary to Leduc to visit a friend I met here thru tinychat. Oh I miss my toyota! lol


 Oh k, I get it.

I'll be at this pizza thingy meetup tomorrow. I'm looking forward 2 it.


----------



## Steve7

Im not sure how you guys meet up so easily. 
Meeting a bunch of strangers in a random location is about as scary as it gets


----------



## Skip_DJ

Steve7 said:


> Im not sure how you guys meet up so easily.
> Meeting a bunch of strangers in a random location is about as scary as it gets


Aww, but it's fun!  I've met about 7 people from SAS/Tiny in person already and it's
always been great fun. I'll come to these meetups myself, but as I said gotta wait a couple months until I get a more.....fuel efficent vehicle. haha!


----------



## intheshadows

I'm thinking of coming to Calgary for the hell of it this summer. (I gotta travel. 
Years and years in the same city is boring as hell) And meeting another SA group doesn't seem like a bad idea.


----------



## bk

A quick update on the meetup group:
Meetups are regular, there are a variety of meetups (weekly coffee, weekly walks in the park, sometimes restaurants or pubs and a lot of new events will be coming up when the weather gets nicer) and the attendance is always good! If you are curious check it out: 
http://www.meetup.com/outofyourshell/

Don't worry about having to talk a lot at any of these events; everybody is really accepting of people who are quiet. And don't worry about these meetups being a bunch of shy people staring at each other, the conversation always seems to be steady and interesting.

Feel free to send me any questions you have about the group if you are nervous about joining. I've attended maybe 7 meetups now and I've found it to be a great way to meet some new people and to become more comfortable in group conversations.


----------



## Selection10

Skip_DJ said:


> I was gonna attend these events, but when I was asked to come to the zoo lights one, I tried to contact the organizer to no avail....i wouldn't have been able to find anyone or get any details, and given that it costs me 100$ in gas right now, that woulda made me preeeetty upset; I'm glad I didn't go, and it made me rethink attending the meetups.
> 
> I may do so tho in the future once I get rid of this gas guzzling truck which shall be quite soon.
> Thing is tho, if I can't find anyone, and have no way to contact....it kinda really puts me out.


Organizer here. I'm quite easy to contact. Message me on meetup.com, or email me, or text me, or msn me... the options are unlimited ;D though i don't check this site very often so I'm sorry if I didn't get back to you on here for whatever reason.

I have been anxiously awaiting an attendance by you specficially though  :boogie


----------



## Selection10

Bump:

http://www.meetup.com/outofyourshell

Now approaching 400 members... huge success and raving reviews from almost everyone

And skip_Dj, still awaiting contact from you  would love to see you at the meetups and maybe organizer


----------



## Skip_DJ

Selection10 said:


> Organizer here. I'm quite easy to contact. Message me on meetup.com, or email me, or text me, or msn me... the options are unlimited ;D though i don't check this site very often so I'm sorry if I didn't get back to you on here for whatever reason.
> 
> I have been anxiously awaiting an attendance by you specficially though  :boogie


I had contacted ya thru meetup i think somethin' may have screwed up and ya didn't get my message.

Heh, yeah, I plan on comin' down to one of the meetups pretty soon. It's been too long since last I was in Calgary, which is kinda weird cuz I'm known to take trips there quite often. Once I get rid of this truck tho, I'll be visiting Calgary every week or two like I used to.

Actually, tho I had rethought attending any meetups or any trips until I fixed the gas issue, I'm SO tempted to actually say screw it and go anyway.


----------

